# Help, rental deposit not returned, then slander follows



## dterryr (Mar 27, 2010)

I have recently rented an apartment in Nigran, Pontevedra, Galicia, from 14 Jan to 14 Feb 2010. The rental deposit was 450 euros. 1 month after I vacated the apartment the landlord returned 200 euros only. He has been reluctant to return any more even though the utilities that I consumed are just 80 euros. This week on 24 March after I contacted him for just the second time in 6 weeks and politely enquired after the deposit, he said the washing machine was leaking and he was retaining the rest of the deposit to fix it, and would probably be seeking further money from me. Surely he has no right after 6 weeks to make such a claim (which is no doubt a lie), considering that I invited him in writing on 3 occasions on Feb 12,13,15 to check the status of the apartment with me upon my departure.

So, when I told him I disagreed with the repair of the machine which worked perfectly when I was leaving the apartment, and that I would seek legal advice, he accused me of assaulting his wife in February, of making late night phone calls to his apartment, of harassment by email (I enquired just twice in 6 weeks) and resorted to a list of personal insults and spoke about involving the police. Just to clarify, these are 100% invented incidents, and contain no truth whatsoever. That is the most frustrating part of this episode.

So, I think he has decided to set about destroying my character reputation to void my opinion should this matter of returning the deposit come to court.

Can anyone please advise what I should do? The amount of the deposit is hardly worth the distress that such allegations are causing, but I don't want to let myself be bullied. Should I hire a lawyer? If so, where would I find one? Would it be expensive?

Any help would be hugely appreciated, and thank you in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dterryr said:


> I have recently rented an apartment in Nigran, Pontevedra, Galicia, from 14 Jan to 14 Feb 2010. The rental deposit was 450 euros. 1 month after I vacated the apartment the landlord returned 200 euros only. He has been reluctant to return any more even though the utilities that I consumed are just 80 euros. This week on 24 March after I contacted him for just the second time in 6 weeks and politely enquired after the deposit, he said the washing machine was leaking and he was retaining the rest of the deposit to fix it, and would probably be seeking further money from me. Surely he has no right after 6 weeks to make such a claim (which is no doubt a lie), considering that I invited him in writing on 3 occasions on Feb 12,13,15 to check the status of the apartment with me upon my departure.
> 
> So, when I told him I disagreed with the repair of the machine which worked perfectly when I was leaving the apartment, and that I would seek legal advice, he accused me of assaulting his wife in February, of making late night phone calls to his apartment, of harassment by email (I enquired just twice in 6 weeks) and resorted to a list of personal insults and spoke about involving the police. Just to clarify, these are 100% invented incidents, and contain no truth whatsoever. That is the most frustrating part of this episode.
> 
> ...


The only thing I think of is to get in touch with the OMIC which is a abit like the Citizens Advice Bureau. Here's some info about the ones in your area
omic pontevedra - Google Maps


----------

